# Poorboys wheel sealant and collinite 845



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

Just wondering what the thoughts are on layering these products? I’ve used poorboys twice now and the first time gave good result as I laid it on thick but second was crap. Seems to get bad reviews on here.

Have 845 on at the minute and it’s decent after a month or so. Has anyone used them both? Also will 845 hold up, is it capable of withstanding high temps like fk1000p?

Not interested in any alternatives as I need to get through these. Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

845 won't last as long as fk but will do much better than poorboys, you don't need to put it on thick just a small amount goes a long way, i have used 845 on my wheels before and it's lasted a good couple of months but I haven't used any harsh chemicals to clean them 


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

I really don’t like the Poorboys Wheel Sealant. The removal is painful. I could never make myself put two coats on my wheels. Not sure about 845. FK 1000p does hold up well to temperatures. I have switched to CarPro Hydro2. Just spray on and rinse off and get almost 3 months durability. Too easy.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I love the ease of applying PBWS and removing it. However, durability is quite poor IMO.


----------



## Mardgee (Feb 28, 2009)

I actually quite like the Poorboys stuff. I put it on the day before I do a trackday and although it doesnt last too long the white wheels are still white.

If I was you I would put the 845 on and use the PBWS as a top layer if I knew I was going on track or for a good drive. 

Perhaps do an experiment on each wheel to determine how each lasts then go from there?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Poorboys Wheel Sealant is one of the biggest jokes of detailing. It's a pointless product and you'd be better off with 845 or more or less any other wax or sealant. If you want a more dedicated wheel product but don't fancy the fuss of ceramic, get Wowo's Crystal Sealant. Lasts much longer than any wheel wax, is super easy to apply and you get loads for a very reasonable price. You can use it on the rest of the car too as a bonus.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

rlmccarty2000 said:


> I really don't like the Poorboys Wheel Sealant. The removal is painful. I could never make myself put two coats on my wheels. Not sure about 845. FK 1000p does hold up well to temperatures. I have switched to CarPro Hydro2. Just spray on and rinse off and get almost 3 months durability. Too easy.


I think the removal is totally painless, blink and you'll miss it!


----------



## Mardgee (Feb 28, 2009)

roscopervis said:


> Poorboys Wheel Sealant is one of the biggest jokes of detailing. It's a pointless product and you'd be better off with 845 or more or less any other wax or sealant. If you want a more dedicated wheel product but don't fancy the fuss of ceramic, get Wowo's Crystal Sealant. Lasts much longer than any wheel wax, is super easy to apply and you get loads for a very reasonable price. You can use it on the rest of the car too as a bonus.


I agree here and its what I use as my go to now but it does say no alternatives.


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

Thanks fellas. Good to know for future once I run out of these. Will probably do a little test with a different combination on each wheel and see how I get on. Need to use it so might as well but it'll probably get relegated to use on my GFs car 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Pointless for the effort. I tend to cheat and use Sonax BSD after each wash when drying and it works surprisingly well.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I used to love poorboys wheel sealant, needs 2-3 layers which will see you ok for 10-12 weeks. 
Oh and that smell!!


Gonz.


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

Maybe I put my PBs on too thick or let it dry too long but I had a hard time removing it. I got it as a buy one get one free and now have two useless jars of it. I let my son try it and he got it on his tires and we couldn’t remove the pink residue it left. Hydro2 is so much easier and worked a lot better.


----------



## Vixer (Oct 11, 2006)

With a lot of wheels being a bit fiddly, a spray sealant or wax is a better option, I am currently using up the last half bottle of my werkstat. When that's gone I'll go with OCW.


----------

